# Compressors??



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new one for airbrushing my 1970 pasche is on it's last leg sounds like a broken car trying to run lol! Any suggestions looking for something a bit more quiet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought this little compressor at Harbor Freight a couple of years ago and it's been great for airbrushing. It keeps a nice steady flow and is very quiet. I'm not normally a big fan of cheap tools, but this was rated pretty well so I picked one up and glad I did. They are only $65 Part number 93657


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

All eyes, I have been contemplating getting in to airbrushing. Did that compressor come with everything needed to start, minus the brush?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes kissmybasstoo. I wouldn't skimp on the airbrush itself though. The cheap ones will give you fits.


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

I also use the Harbor Freight compressor. It works great and is priced about a1/3 the price of a name brand. Only draw back is getting spare filter for the air water filter. They also can move on you from vibration, so don't set them up to where they can fall.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Thanks all eyes, I am contemplating buying that same compressor or harbor freight also has a 1/3 horse, 3 gal compressor on sale for 39.99, would give me a little versatility for, tires, small air tools etc....any negatives with a bigger compressor for airbrush? I know I would still need a regulator/filter, am I missing anything?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

kissmybasstoo said:


> Thanks all eyes, I am contemplating buying that same compressor or harbor freight also has a 1/3 horse, 3 gal compressor on sale for 39.99, would give me a little versatility for, tires, small air tools etc....any negatives with a bigger compressor for airbrush? I know I would still need a regulator/filter, am I missing anything?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I use this it is very noisy but run it till it shuts off and can paint for hours before I have to run it again, I made a manifold that I can run 5 guns off of it comes with a regulator, I added a filter dryer to it works great


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the same one as muskyhound. I ran an airline from the garage to the basement because it is very load. I just put a moisture trap and regulator down by the spray booth to control the air pressure.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a Sparmax AC 100 compressor and I've been using it now for over 7 years with no problems.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

kissmybasstoo said:


> Thanks all eyes, I am contemplating buying that same compressor or harbor freight also has a 1/3 horse, 3 gal compressor on sale for 39.99, would give me a little versatility for, tires, small air tools etc....any negatives with a bigger compressor for airbrush? I know I would still need a regulator/filter, am I missing anything?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The only issue I have had with larger compressors is that they build moisture in the tank and line real quick. If you don't have a high end air/water separator or a air dryer installed you are asking for nothing but trouble. The other downfall to using larger compressors is the noise factor. I use a Sparmax compressor and I can airbrush at my dinning room table at 3am and not wake anyone in the house up.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I use the harbor freight one also. It works much better with a top feed gun. The bottom feeder needs a bit more pressure. I haven't figured out how to adjust the pressure, don't know if you can with this model? Not a problem though, I like the top feeders a lot more.


----------

